# Yonico Or Super-Carbide-Tools Router Bits?



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Wondering if there is any difference? Or one better than the other? Talked To Yonico and was willing to give a great deal on multiple sets and shipping.

Anyone with experience with Yonico Exclusives router bits? 


I see a few recommendations for Super-Carbide-Tools

Larry


----------



## Woodlee (Jan 23, 2009)

I purchased purchased the three solid carbide up cut bit set from Yonico and am very happy with the cutters and the service .
I have also purchased from Super Carbide as well and had very good service from him as well .

I certainly will deal with both again.Just wish the Aussie dollar was a bit more healthy is all

Kev.


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Did a little more research and discovered that Yonico bits are rated K 10 which is equivalent to C3 in hardness. Super Carbide Tools are rated C2 which is one step down on the hardness scale.

Still does not answer how they compare in real life. Any advice from users?

Larry


----------



## samsagaz (Mar 10, 2009)

Im interested in some router bits too, i want to build some Swords with woods and really dont know what brand to purchase. Im in Argentina, here the only brand taht can find are Bosch. Other brands are the cheapest chinese ones like Black&Decker. 

If i purchase from USA i will pay the same shpping fee for an Amana/Freud/Chinese ones, so maybe this time will be great if can purchase some Mid Lever Bits. 
I really dont know what to purchase i was checking and find some good bits under brand Amana, what is these compared with Yonico or Super Carbide Tools? i checked the site of Super Carbide Tools and have a lot of sizes, but really dont know if these tools have quality.

any help will be appreciated


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch bits are mid level quality bits. Since they recently bought out Freuds saw and router bit divisions you may see an expanded selection in your area. I guess our Aussie members will have to fill us in on the other bits mentioned.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Larry Strawson said:


> Did a little more research and discovered that Yonico bits are rated K 10 which is equivalent to C3 in hardness. Super Carbide Tools are rated C2 which is one step down on the hardness scale.
> 
> Still does not answer how they compare in real life. Any advice from users?
> 
> Larry


just bought some multi sided glue joint cutters from YONICO.simply the best i've ever used.but had to go into MLS.site for instructions.in fact MLS.HAS VIDEO INSTR.on most tools and their prices are pretty good too, MAC


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just bought set of 5 bullnose Yonico bits @$34.50 with free shipping. Though I've only so far used the one size, it did a very nice job. No clue on life expectancy, but probably longer then I'll ever use that particular shape. I'll probably buy more Yonico's soon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have been using his bits for a long time but I get them from Geroge you will see many posting about the mounting plate from Grizzy it comes from Yonico just like the router table that Grizzy sales and from MLCS..not 100% sure but I think Sommerfeld router bits are now from Yonico but with a higher QC check on them..

ghsu2ia3 | eBay

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Bull...13_16CD1_4CL1-7_8OL1_4SH/productinfo/122061B/

===




IC31 said:


> I just bought set of 5 bullnose Yonico bits @$34.50 with free shipping. Though I've only so far used the one size, it did a very nice job. No clue on life expectancy, but probably longer then I'll ever use that particular shape. I'll probably buy more Yonico's soon.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sommerfeld's bit are produced to Marc's specifications in a different factory.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*birdmouth bits*

AS STATED BEFORE,

Ibought a set of multi joint glue bits=birdmoth cutters from YONICO,THEY ARE TOPS,CUT LIKE A HOT KNIFE THROUGH BUTTER,PROBLEM IS I don't know quite how to use them,I got the instructions on use from MLCS. site.but that is for set thicknesses=1/2" & 3/4".I don't have any wood those sizes so I have been just practicing making the cuts and trying to get it right on what I've got,I would like someone with experience on those type bits to help me out,right now I'm just making firewood,

MAC.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mac. I see that you have a thickness planer? Why can't you plane some 1/2" or 3/4" timber?

Can you take some timber down from 18mm to 1/2"? Or 20mm to 3/4"?


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Mac. I see that you have a thickness planer? Why can't you plane some 1/2" or 3/4" timber?
> 
> Can you take some timber down from 18mm to 1/2"? Or 20mm to 3/4"?


Hi friend,yes I've been doing that today,I made some eight sided planters with the specified cutter,fit like a dream, I just can't seem to get the six sided to come right but I will,I worry things like a dog with a bone till I get it just right,I'm also going to build The little pony and Beezer the Burro,bought the plans and have accumulated a lot of spare wood over the years so I'm going to utilize it all and restock,cant stay out in my shed to long it is so cold and I have a very dodgy chest,even my rad which is good can't beat this cold wind from the USSR. so I just go on the net and see what you chaps are doing,this is a very good and helpful forum,

MAC.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Keep working with the bit you will get it..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM57multigluebits0911.pdf

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_door.html?tab=1#TabbedPanels6

"Items #7838
-
7840
1) Adjust Bit Point Height to the proper setting using
Table
57A
below as a guide.
2) Adjust your router table fence so that the top edge of your
stock (on bits
#7838 for 6 sided object and #7839) is level
with the height that the router bit intersects the fence face.
This is easiest done by looking down the side of the fence
and holding a straightedge along the top of your stock (
see
Figure 57
). The bottom edge
of your stock will contact the
fence (on bits #7838 for 12 sided objects and bit #7840).
NOTE:
By varying the bit point height, you can create
objects that have a ribbed appearance vs. an aligned joint.
How Determine the Width of the Sides of Your Cylinder
After deciding upon the desired number of sides and
diameter of your finished project, apply the appropriate
formula below to determine the required WIDTH of each
side.
6 Sided Object: Width = Outside Diameter / 1.7
8 Sided Object: Width = Outside Diameter / 2.4
12 Sided Object: Width = Outside Diameter / 3.7
16 Sided Object: Width = Outside Diameter / 5.0
You should cut each side a little bigger than needed (1/16"
or so).
This provides a margin of error and allows for
finishing."
==



MACswag said:


> Hi friend,yes I've been doing that today,I made some eight sided planters with the specified cutter,fit like a dream, I just can't seem to get the six sided to come right but I will,I worry things like a dog with a bone till I get it just right,I'm also going to build The little pony and Beezer the Burro,bought the plans and have accumulated a lot of spare wood over the years so I'm going to utilize it all and restock,cant stay out in my shed to long it is so cold and I have a very dodgy chest,even my rad which is good can't beat this cold wind from the USSR. so I just go on the net and see what you chaps are doing,this is a very good and helpful forum,
> 
> MAC.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Keep working with the bit you will get it..
> 
> http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM57multigluebits0911.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi BOB. thanks for the info,I can get most of it right but I seem to have a mental blank where it states that
adjust the fence to the height that the bit intersects the fence face,does that mean the apex of the cutter 
blades which form a rough triangle or the top of the whole cutter that seems to be what is blocking my mind,which is not as good as it was,any info will help believe me, MAC.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mac

Check out the video on the MLCS it will show you how to set the bit *But it's best to remove a little bit of the stock to get that nice sharp edge on the stock..1/16" will do the job just fine..

==


*


MACswag said:


> Hi BOB. thanks for the info,I can get most of it right but I seem to have a mental blank where it states that
> adjust the fence to the height that the bit intersects the fence face,does that mean the apex of the cutter
> blades which form a rough triangle or the top of the whole cutter that seems to be what is blocking my mind,which is not as good as it was,any info will help believe me, MAC.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*bird mouth*

Hello chaps,bird-mouth bits and me,blimey I must be losing my marbles,thank you for your info lads,I went into the MLCS.SITE AGAIN AND WATCHED THE VIDEO OVER AND OVER AGAIN,then on the last run before I kicked the bits out the door,not really,I looked at the snap shot of the bits and realized that mine were not in the dedicated and diagrammed places in the box,boy what a plonker I am,so out to the shed tomorrow and see if I'm right,still my fire in the house is blazing away with all the scrap and my old dog just loves it,keep up the cheery tips ,and will let you know if I'm right,

MAC.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*6 sided*



jw2170 said:


> Hi Mac. I see that you have a thickness planer? Why can't you plane some 1/2" or 3/4" timber?
> 
> Can you take some timber down from 18mm to 1/2"? Or 20mm to 3/4"?


HELLO AGAIN FORUM BUDDY, I still can't get it right,I'm making smashing eight sided planters so I think I'll
have to stick with that for a little bit,anyhow they do look nice,I shall be staining 4 sections darker than the light pine and see how that looks,the YONICO bits are really tops,will keep the forum posted and will upload some pics when I know how:jester: MAC.:jester:


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

hI sam. the yonico bits are the best you can buy for really good cutting and long life sharpness,really hard metal,
I think you will be surprised at the quality for the price, MAC.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

yonico are far better quality than the super carbide look alike...c3 apposed to c2 carbide and hardened steel apposed to not so hard..yonico are not name brand but perform quite well..clean etc cuts...I tried the super carbides with much regret after 4 styles and 4 rails with 2-3 passes so not to hard on anything..on pine which all know is soft..pic attached of the not so. super carbide results.....lol..a refund was given but I'll never buy again..for the not used often,,stick to yonico they performed well for me...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lucky to get a refund after the router was dropped with the bit in it. An impact hard enough to bend the shank while running would of ripped the carbide off the bit.

They are made in the same factory anyways.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

Mike said:


> Lucky to get a refund after the router was dropped with the bit in it. An impact hard enough to bend the shank while running would of ripped the carbide off the bit.
> 
> They are made in the same factory anyways.


sorry but it was in a table..no dropping of the router..it started to vibrate and bent and jammed..it is a rail and style bit..who uses freehand?? and the ebay company I purchased it from told me alot of troubles with them..I kept the email exchanges...with him telling me they have issues and has sent many replacement shanks etc...for a new member to be called a liar on his first post, doesn't give me the down home welcome feel...but thanks.....here is a quote from the email @ ebay...

"I will send full refund to you. You do not lose anything. I do not want to go too far. I know this bit can have problem in some case. Please let me stop it. I hope I can help you later.
Thanks,
George


- ghsu2ia3"

If you know this outfit well..you should recognize the name etc in quote...and if made in same place,, why are the carbides different...c3 apposed to c2..and other differences, thats there claims from each seller not mine.???
I do have the complete emails...if still think I'm a liar....thx

I posted this in good faith trying to help answer a members question, and had a recent experience with these bits [both brands]..I also own a forum based site and truly wouldn't start by trying to imply a new member was full of it..just my opinion..I may ask a question but never a fact based statement, based on opinion not fact..I actually found this site goggling a yonico type question and that post was found,,had an experience thought worth sharing, so joined etc...but I must say your signature mentioning disagreement with members and respect now has a comedic appearance to me...enjoy...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BC, I apologize. I looked at your bit photo again and I still see the same things but will take your word for it. I do not buy cheap bits because I would not want them spinning at router speeds near my body. Both brands of bits you mentioned are made in the same factory that builds bits for Amana and Magnate. This is a quality level issue and you get what you pay for.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

I had never experience anything like this either before... it was in a older craftsman table..metal top..craftsman 150 router, and was finished pushing rail thru.[pine].so at the time no pressure etc applied even..started to vibrate and that was it..stopped dead and the pic is the result...was going to be a one project set..so went cheap..never again...when dealer wasn't surprised..that said it all to me...so Yonico is what I replaced them with..much better all around, in my opinion..


----------

